# Jotul 602C backplate replacement



## pbap (Jan 3, 2013)

Have used the stove for 32 years and have replaced all inside liners and baffle one time.  Need info on how to replace back plate and where best place to buy the part.  If existing thread please direct me. thanks


----------



## harryfatcat (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm about to do the same thing and I'll be getting my replacement parts from http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/Search.aspx?key=jotul 602 There are 2 different backs for the old 602's, one with one groove and one with two grooves and I won't know which one I have until I get it taken apart.


----------



## pbap (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine has the UL plate but will wait to see if two grooves.  I have never had a 602 apart.  How does it come apart--the picture just shows grooves-what keeps it together.  I misplaced my jotul info years ago. I have a guess but would  prefer not to have a whoops


----------



## harryfatcat (Jan 3, 2013)

There is 4 bolts holding the top on and 4 bolts (2 each side) holding the sides on. You may have one holding the bottom plate in place too. This video is pretty good, newer stove but still good info. I think it's a 2 part video.


----------



## harryfatcat (Jan 3, 2013)

This should be your plate.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/223082/products/Jotul-Stove-Back-Plate.html


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like our stoves are of the same vintage. The back plate on these stoves is vulnerable because there's no liner. It's in direct contact with the flame. Ours got a hairline crack from a house sitter overfiring the stove. Fortunately the crack is stable and sealed up with furnace cement. To prevent this from reoccurring I made a template of the back area under the baffle. Then I had a plate of 3/16" steel cut up to match the template. I bolted this to the back interior, using a nut as a spacer. It made a major difference in protecting the back.

Rebuilding this stove is easy. I did it in a few hours and that included drilling out and retapping a few broken bolts. Here's a blow up diagram of the parts. Dry fit first, using a rachet strap belt to hold the sides in place. Then cement caulk the bottom groove one side at a time. Then butter the back groove and fit. I buttered up the edges where the stove back meets the sides too. Then dryfit the top to check alignment and fit. When the fit is good, remove and apply cement, then refit and bolt together.


----------



## pbap (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information.  My wife has been in hospital and this is my first time back to site.  I will post results and or ask for more advice as I proceed.  Thanks again


----------

